# My first Bacon. All three types BBB, CB and Belly (pic heavy)



## bigdavejr (Nov 11, 2013)

Well here we go! Something I have been wanting to do for a while and I finally got it started. I am making BACON! I have a 12 lb pork belly for regular bacon, 8 lbs of loin for Canadian bacon and a 8 lb shoulder with the bone removed for Buck Board Bacon! This is NOT a tutorial but rather a tell me if I am doing it wrong tread. I have read many threads on making bacon so here we go. for the cure i am using Pop's Brine.













IMG_3818.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_3825.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 11, 2013






Pretty little piggies all in a Row













IMG_3828.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 11, 2013






Pop's Brine using dark brown sugar with the addition of garlic and onion powder













IMG_3829.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 11, 2013


















IMG_3830.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 11, 2013






Weighted down with a plate.













IMG_3831.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 11, 2013






Buck Board and Canadian. I pm'd pops to make sure it was ok to mix the loin with the shoulder. Thanks Pops!


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice, BigDave!  I have an 9 lb loin in the fridge, ready for Pop's brine!  I'm putting my first Canadian bacon attempt in Wednesday (that will make the 12-day brine come out right).  I'm starting with _ONE_ bacon; I definitely applaud your "adventurousness!!"  "Go big, or go home!"


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like your going to have fun in 12 days


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks good! Please post a few pictures when your done. You're going to like it.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 12, 2013)

Will definitely post pics along the way. I am doing all three simply because they were on sale. I can not wait till this stuff is done!


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 12, 2013)

9 lbs of pork loin in Pop's brine tonight!  Update in 12 days!


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 12, 2013)

BigDaveJr said:


> Will definitely post pics along the way. I am doing all three simply because they were on sale. I can not wait till this stuff is done!


Gotta remember that line for the wife..."No, really, Honey, I bought all this meat 'cause it was on sale!"  LOL.  Love it!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like some meaty bacon.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 12, 2013)

DivotMaker said:


> BigDaveJr said:
> 
> 
> > Will definitely post pics along the way. I am doing all three simply because they were on sale. I can not wait till this stuff is done!
> ...


Exactly! Saving money, that what I'm doing........lol


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 13, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Exactly! Saving money, that what I'm doing........lol


I don't know about you guys, but I can get away with murder in the name of "saving money!"  Hehe.  It's like Kryptonite!  She is defenseless! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Oh, and "one day down" in the cure....gonna be a long 11 more!  Can't wait to get that Canadian bacon in the smoker!


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 13, 2013)

I Know the suspense is killing me! Nice thing is I am the cook of the house so she does not really know what I spend on groceries.


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice, Dave!


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 18, 2013)

Today is day 10! So to you experienced folks how hours of cold pecan smoke on the belly?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2013)

When I cold smoked I went 12 hours.


----------



## disco (Nov 18, 2013)

I am so into this. Looks like you are doing great!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 18, 2013)

I smoked this with pecan in July, it would be much easier now. I highly recommend checking out Bearcarver's time temp scale. he goes from 100 to 140 and back. Gives great color and flavor. The next smokes after this I pretty much did the same but could stay cooler. The magic number is 100 to 140 for smoke, if you can do 100 to about 125 to 130 is perfect. Although the first about 3 or 4 hours must be dedicated to drying with full vent open.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143966/foams-first-attempt-at-bacon/20

This was my first attempt at bacon. Loads of folks with good suggestions here. Especially Mr. Bear. The wrap and store in the reefer a week before attempting to slice and eat makes a monstrous difference.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 18, 2013)

OMG store for another week! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol dont know if can take it that long! I will try me best.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 18, 2013)

*“Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.) If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.”*

These are recommendations, it is pretty basically I assume what Pop knew to work. It is all open to your own interpretations, although it is at your own risk.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2013)

BigDaveJr said:


> Today is day 10! So to you experienced folks how hours of cold pecan smoke on the belly?


I just cold smoked some last week. I used apple pellets in the AMNPS and lit it from both ends. I filled it twice witch was probably about 15-7 hours of smoke. I tasted some after the first tray full and it was very good. The smoke soaks in and diapates so I gave it the second tray. It was very smokey at first but bitter. It has really soaked in now and mellowed. I added to my notes to smoke it longer next time.


----------



## venture (Nov 19, 2013)

The wait is the worst part!

Those look like some nice bellies.

Bet this will be some great bacon!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks it is an all natural belly no additives except what I put into it  I hope it turns out I am tired of paying 9.00 lb for bacon from the same place i got the belly for 3.00 lb.


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 19, 2013)

Day 8 in the brine on my first Canadian bacon attempt!  The waiting is killing me, too, BigDave!  Can't wait to see you're results - it'll make the extra 2 days that much harder!  lol


----------



## foamheart (Nov 19, 2013)

Once you've made your own bacon, you are addicted! You'll find yourself mixing the bacon with the dog's food so you can use it up and start some more!

You'll have to go thru detox and the 12 step program to get it off your back. And your friends that tried your bacon, well they will be pimpin ya for more just like junkies...... you'll never get the jones off ya back!


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 20, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Once you've made your own bacon, you are addicted! You'll find yourself mixing the bacon with the dog's food so you can use it up and start some more!
> 
> You'll have to go thru detox and the 12 step program to get it off your back. And your friends that tried your bacon, well they will be pimpin ya for more just like junkies...... you'll never get the jones off ya back!


Too funny But i can diffidently see it coming! Question on the BBB my shoulder was about 2.5 inches and I injected it but i did not butterly it because it was not real thick to start. Today will be day 12 would you go longer?


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 20, 2013)

In my very limited experience so far, the more patience you have the better off you are.  I would leave it in Pop's brine for 14 days, you can leave it in a lot longer if you want.  You can always PM Pop, he's very good about responding.  I would definitely leave the dry cure for 14 days, it gives the curing salt a chance to equalized through the bacon.

We had some of the CB I did a while ago for dinner last night, thawed it out and threw it in the frying pan to have with crepes for what we call brinner (breakfast for dinner).  I swear it tastes better now than the day I froze it.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 20, 2013)

Here are guidelines from Pop.

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I would do it if it fits your schedule.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 21, 2013)

Today is day 13 it has been in the brine! I will take out the belly bacon today and put on a rack in the fridge till tomorrow when it has its date with at least 12 hours of pecan cold smoke! I will take some pics once I get it out of the brine.


----------



## saericksonfl (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello,

Please make sure to post some photos when you take it out of the brine.  

How long are going to smoke and is this a cold smoke?  What temps will use?

This will be my next food to tackle.  

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 21, 2013)

Took the CB out first instead. Sliced off a bit for a fry test. I think it may be a bit sweet but that may mello out in fridge and in the smoke. The texture was interesting also it was quite firm.













IMAG0912.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 21, 2013)

IMAG0909.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 22, 2013)

So, BigDave, have you smoked the Canadian yet?  Mine comes out of the brine tomorrow night, with a rest in the fridge for smoke on Sunday.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 23, 2013)

Canadian bacon is out if the smoker! At I was afraid.......The fry test seemed a bit sweet and before it rested in the fridge over night I sampled a small piece after smoking and it was sweet. But low and behold after resting in the fridge and slicing it up THIS STUFF IS AMAZING!  I dont think i will ever buy CB from the store again I will closely be watching for pork loin to go on sale. Not to sweet not too salty I mean this stuff is the best I Have ever had. All I can say is thanks to Pop's Brine i have the best tasting CB in my fridge.













IMG_4187.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 23, 2013


















IMG_4188.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 23, 2013


















IMG_4189.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 23, 2013






And just as a bonus......Sweet, Smoky and Spicy mixed nuts













IMAG0917.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 23, 2013


----------



## saericksonfl (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow looks great!  Where do you get the Cure # 1 Pink Salt?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 23, 2013)

Your CB looks great! We're due for another batch soon. Did you hot smoke it or cold smoke it?


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 23, 2013)

I got the cure at The Sportsman Warehouse its kinda like a Bass Pro Shop or Cabela's. I cold smoked the CB for 8 hours and the turned on the heat at 240 til internal of 160. It came out really juicy and man does it taste good fried up.

Belly bacon is in the smoker now 1 was thinking of going 12 hours any suggestions?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2013)

Its all about you...... smoke it till you think its the mostest beautiful stuff that anyone could ever possibly achieve! Don't forget the mellow out stage of resting, I did a week, well not on my first bacon, I couldn't have stood it that long. Your bacon will not only taste better but also cook better after a good rest period.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 24, 2013)

Money shots of the belly bacon.













IMG_4207.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 24, 2013


















IMG_4209.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 24, 2013


















IMG_4211.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Nov 24, 2013






The bacon tasted great. I do however have a question....It burns rather easy on the edges but not in the middle I am assuming it is from the sugars would it be because I used dark brown sugar? Also next time if i soaked it in clean water for a few hours would the solve the problem?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 24, 2013)

As the bacon rests it smoothes out it's flavors...... I don't know where the sugars go, but it quits burning to easy. For the first month, just cook it lower and slower. It gets to the same place just takes a short bit longer. And the increased wait, anticipation and smell makes you appreciate it even more, if that is possible.

Just try frying it at less that high heat...LOL. Slow and low may cause you to change your whole outlook on bacon.

BTW that is some beautiful bacon. You'll be looking for places to give it away now so you can make some more. Bacon like that, you are addicted!

Congrats on great bacon, I hope you enjoyed that smoke!


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it. I does taste quite good. And thanks for help everybody has given, I got one more round with the buckboard I will post pics of it when it is done.


----------



## saericksonfl (Nov 25, 2013)

So where do we place our sample order?  LOL  Looks awesome!   I'm ready to try this too!


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 25, 2013)

You did a great job with your CB and bacon it looks very professional. I just made some bacon a week ago and it is like Foamheart said "just a little less heat". We tried bacon in the oven at 350 on the broiler pan for 12-15 minutes and that turned out very good. None of the oven bacon burned.


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 26, 2013)

Man, that's some great looking bacon, BigDaveJr!  I smoked my CB on Sunday.  Wow....  Need I say more??  I smoked mine for 6 hours with hickory to IT of 156.  The taste, today (2 days later) is really good, and different than day one!  Resting in the fridge is definitely important!  Foamheart is right - I'm now addicted to the whole "bacon making" thing!













CBsliced.jpg



__ divotmaker
__ Nov 26, 2013


















CBbrineDay3.jpg



__ divotmaker
__ Nov 26, 2013


















CBsmoked.jpg



__ divotmaker
__ Nov 26, 2013


















CBsmoked2.jpg



__ divotmaker
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 26, 2013)

DivotMaker, yours looks awesome also! Is not some of the best stuff you have ever tasted. Tomorrow I will be putting my buckboard bacon in the smoker. So more pics to come.


----------



## zott (Nov 30, 2013)

BigDaveJr said:


> I got the cure at The Sportsman Warehouse its kinda like a Bass Pro Shop or Cabela's. I cold smoked the CB for 8 hours and the turned on the heat at 240 til internal of 160. It came out really juicy and man does it taste good fried up.
> 
> Belly bacon is in the smoker now 1 was thinking of going 12 hours any suggestions?


Hi BigDaveJr,
Interested in how long/temp you ended up smoking your Belly Bacon.  On my first go and not sure which way to go or how long with the smoke.  Your bacon looks great!  Mine comes out of a dry cure tomorrow so smoking in a couple days.


----------



## bigdavejr (Nov 30, 2013)

I went about 12 hours with no heat. I only used my AMNPS and I used pecan pellets Getting ready to put the BBB on right now.


----------



## bigdavejr (Dec 2, 2013)

The buck board bacon is done and man is it tasty also! I ended up going 21 days in the brine and overnight in the fridge, just worked out that way with the holiday. I smoked it for a total of 13 hours. I used pecan in my AMNPS lit both ends and got right at 9+ hours out of it, then filled 1 row and went the remaining 4. I put it in the brine it whole with only the bone removed then butterflied it after before smoking. 













IMG_4307.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Dec 2, 2013


















IMG_4308.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Dec 2, 2013


















IMG_4310.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Dec 2, 2013






The Payoff!













IMG_4312.jpg



__ bigdavejr
__ Dec 2, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks good, and just barely enough fat to cook itself! I see that and think of fresh tomato and lettuce. Mmmmmm........


----------

